# Sheepshead in the Surf!



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_Went out with the family late afternoon. Caught a small Sheepshead at about 6:30. Big strike at 7 p.m. My 11 year old fought him inside the break, then slipped the hook. _

_He was bummed, and I hated it for him.We'll get him next time._

_South wind with moderate surf. Water temp. 67. Live fleas on triple Pomp rigs._


----------

